
C4H 2.0 released - jacobevelyn
https://www.computeforhumanity.org/blog/introducing-2.0?r=0267EF8C-E41B-478C-B6AB-496E79D7CC7D
======
jacobevelyn
Hey guys, creator here. Questions and feedback very very welcome!

